# omg now what?



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

reading over the post i realize i was and am scared and venting. 

I can handle the known even if it's bad. it's the unknown that keeps biting me from people I thought I could trust that makes me REALLY angry.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you might as well get new air conditioning units, becuase the freon they use now will not be made anymore after a Year or two from now, so if they go bust you will have to get a new unit anyway. 

Talk to a professional before you get it fixed, I know a few people that ahve gotten new units this year, I am holding out to one of mine goes Boom.

Sorry for the rest, grab your cards and don't let him use them anymore.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

soccerman, i'ts going to take every penny I have to pay the 1300 for the clean and fix. Where am I supposed to get 16k for two new AC units????


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry honey just letting you know the R22 is to stop production and being imported 2010, either get it primed and working for a few years, or get ready for an expensive future, just letting you know what's comming down the pike.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, they told me about it yesterday while trying to sell me two new units 

the way things are going for me financially i'll be lucky not to be living on the streets come September.


----------

